

Landing pages that convert - chegra
http://www.chancebarnett.com/landing-pages-that-convert/

======
patio11
_slaps forehead_ User counts. I have them on my purchasing page, why not put
them on my landing page.

I love little ideas like that where I can have the A/B test literally live
within a minute.

With regards to testimonials: I have rotated through a couple. They're all
authentic so I can't create perfect tests of every element, but my experience
has been that a generic testimonial attributed to someone just like the target
customer outperforms a better testimonial attributed to someone who isn't. (In
my case, a name suggesting an older woman _clocks_ a generic male name. Which
in unsurprising with 95% of my customers being ladies and most of them being
older.)

~~~
jules
How much difference did no testimonial vs male testimonial vs female
testimonial make?

~~~
patio11
A statistically significant difference and then a statistically significant
difference. A/B tests don't guarantee that the observed magnitude of the
difference is meaningful.

(To satisfy your curiosity, it was Glenda 25.12% vs Dave 23.38%, significant
at 90% confidence, and I don't have numbers handy for the testimonial vs. no
testimonial test. That was prior to me tracking the results in a systematic
fashion. It doesn't look like it is written anywhere on my blog, either.)

~~~
davidblair
What do you use as your p-value cutoff?

I've heard many arguments for .05 being the highest acceptable for research
but it seems like you have found an acceptable p-value that is out of that
range by quite a bit.

~~~
bryanh
I figure that if the test is at 90% confidence, it usually means we can't
really make a really really bad decision going with the favorite. So what if
that tiny increase in conversions wasn't really there, I figure its time to
move on to another, possibly more lucrative test. Maybe Patrick has a
different or more fleshed out opinion on this.

------
InfinityX0
Best part of this is the first point, "Element #1: Lead With “Finished Story”
Benefits", which is probably why he led with it.

2/3 is a chicken or the egg thing, where you can't really get to being able to
leverage real social proof and credibility until you get success, so you have
to leverage "white lies" or other tidbits to get to that point. 4 and 5 are
obvious, although they are extrapolated better than you normally see.

------
pbiggar
I find it hard to believe that people would want a free whitepaper or
something like that in exchange for their email address. Why offer them
anything - if they are interested in you product they'll sign up for your
mailing list - if not, is there really something you can offer them to help.

~~~
ahoyhere
That's because you're not your customer. It's a technique that works extremely
well, and is extremely profitable. If you can't get out of your own head, and
imagine that other people are different from you, you are going to fail in
business... so consider this an exercise.

~~~
pbiggar
Thank you for the condescending reply.

Actually, I'm trying to get more information here. Its not clear how this
would work, or what sort of person would care about some whitepaper.

I guess part of the problem is that the post is very vague about what the
product is, who the target customer is, or why they would care about a
whitepaper. If you make a consumer product/SaaS, what could they be offered
that they care about to make this work?

~~~
patio11
A short course delivered over email on $PROBLEM_DOMAIN works fairly well. SEOs
of my acquaintance frequently use Cosmo headlines, like 7 Mistakes Most People
Make When X-ing. Yours now, totally free, if you'll give your mailing address.
Deliver one a day, ask for a sale on day 4 and day 7. This works ridiculously
well.

